# macbook pro volé et compte piraté



## rolandpnr (24 Mars 2021)

bonjour à tous, je viens de me faire non seulement voler un macbookpro, mais il y avait toutes les informations de connexion et d'accès au compte apple avec, du coup le voleur s'est empressé d'accéder au compte et changer le No enregistré, le mien, contre le sien. J'essaie depuis de récupérer mon compte et ce nouveau No enregistré, mais je retombe sytématiquement sur une demande d'apple qui me demande de renseigner les premiers chiffre du nouveau No alors que justement c'est celui que j'aimerais bien découvrir, des idées pour accéder à mon compte et le récupérer. A savoir que je suis actuellement en Afrique avec l'impossibilité d'appeler le support apple sur les Nos proposés 0805 ..........


----------



## Milo89 (24 Mars 2021)

Bonjour 
Pour joindre joindre l assistance Apple depuis l étranger appeler une boutique Apple et le serveur va vous donner des options et vous aurez l option contactez l assistance Apple.


----------



## Locke (24 Mars 2021)

rolandpnr a dit:


> J'essaie depuis de récupérer mon compte et ce nouveau No enregistré, mais je retombe sytématiquement sur une demande d'apple qui me demande de renseigner les premiers chiffre du nouveau No alors que justement c'est celui que j'aimerais bien découvrir, des idées pour accéder à mon compte et le récupérer. A savoir que je suis actuellement en Afrique avec l'impossibilité d'appeler le support apple sur les Nos proposés 0805 ..........


Ton cas va être extrêmement difficile à résoudre, même par Apple ! Si tu ne peux pas les joindre par téléphone, ça va être la misère par email, dans tous les cas de figure il va te falloir montrer patte blanche en prouvant, preuve à l'appui avec la facture, que tu es le vrai propriétaire du MBP. Tu vas au devant d'un vrai parcours du combattant, même pour récupérer ton compte !!!


----------



## ungars (5 Juin 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Ton cas va être extrêmement difficile à résoudre, même par Apple ! Si tu ne peux pas les joindre par téléphone, ça va être la misère par email, dans tous les cas de figure il va te falloir montrer patte blanche en prouvant, preuve à l'appui avec la facture, que tu es le vrai propriétaire du MBP. Tu vas au devant d'un vrai parcours du combattant, même pour récupérer ton compte !!!


Quelle a été la suite à cette triste mésaventure ?


----------



## Locke (5 Juin 2021)

ungars a dit:


> Quelle a été la suite à cette triste mésaventure ?


Comme rolandpnr n'est pas revenu depuis, on n'en sait rien.


----------

